# Kohler cimarron, FV sticking



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Installed a comfort height toilet for a customer in June. Her husband saw one of the guys today and mentioned that the toilet keeps flushing sometimes. Went by on my way home to check it out; when handle is fully depressed the flush valve slides up and gets jammed on the shaft since the handle is offset by an inch or two. I went to te end of the chain, one more link but no chain after that. Anyone else have this issue before? Thinking about adding some more chain tomorrow. But the handle is also taught and stuck in the depressed position


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I should also mention the handle does not stick when the flush valve is removed


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I think your on the right track, adding a link or two to the chain. I have installed 40 or so with no issues yet.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Have the same issue with a new customer. Haven't had a chance to work on it yet. Probably next week when I go back for some other issues.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

PlumberDave said:


> I think your on the right track, adding a link or two to the chain. I have installed 40 or so with no issues yet.


Talked with a residential plumber at the wholesale, he's an older guy that has 2 or three crews and uses Kohler. Same thing, he says he's never had an issue and might as well replace it. Wholesale offered parts or a tank, have to pull it off anyways to change the valve so I grabbed a tank.


----------



## sgamar (Oct 30, 2014)

Find out where....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

sgamar said:


> Find out where...


And who are you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> And who are you?


Not a plumber for sure


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

sgamar said:


> Find out where...


where are you located, india?:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sgamar said:


> Find out where....


...Elvis is located.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...Elvis is located.


I'm over here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I'm over here


How did you get out??


----------

